# Sharing Timeline for OCI (Overseas Citizenship of India)



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Just starting a separate thread where we can share our OCI timeline with each other. That will help us to understand roughly where we stand in OCI application.

Here is my timeline :

Citizenship ceremony : 16 Aug 2012 ( Sydney)
Applied for Australian passport : 22 Aug
Australian passport received : 06 Sep
Applied OCI online : 07 Sep
Visited VFS ( submitted OCI form, Indian PP, Paid Fee $459.04) : 10 Sep
Email acknowledgment (application successfully accepted for processing) : 10 Sep


Please post your timeline for OCI. 

Thanks,
Aarti


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is timeline for two other OCI applicants (take from other thread)

*brisbane_new : (please update if you have got any further news  ) *

citizenship ceremony at Brisbane 14 August 2012
applied for Australian passport 22 august
Australian passport received on 27 August
applied OCI online 27 August
applied for OCI , cancellation of indian passport at VFS Brisbane on 28th august
(submitted the indian passport for cancellation at VFS along with oci application , paid $458.05 ) ,was advised it would take 8 weeks for processing
photo is scanned on 28th
SMS acknowledgment 29 th August (it would take 30 days after acknowledgment for processing )

*aussie_11 : (please update if you have got any further news  ) *

citizenship ceremony 14 August 2012
applied for Australian passport 15 august
Australian passport received on 20 August
applied OCI online 23 August
applied for OCI , cancellation of indian passport at VFS on 23rd august
(submitted the indian passport for cancellation at VFS along with oci application , paid $460
photo is scanned on 23rd
SMS acknowledgment 24th August (Just mentioned application received, nothing about timing )


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

any further updates guys?


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is my latest status :

*Registration Status at Mission : UnderProcess*

Anyone else?


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems my OCI is been granted on 2nd Oct 


Latest update :
-----------------------------
Photo/Signature at Mission : Scanned On	10-SEP-2012
Registration Status at Mission : *Granted	*On 02-OCT-2012
Documents Printing Status PRINTED On 03-OCT-2012

OCI No. A<....>
Visa No. U<....>

Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ): NEW DELHI On NOT DISPATCHED
Documents Received at SYDNEY NOT YET
-----------------------------

So what happens next?


----------



## raj_in_melbourne (Aug 4, 2010)

Aarti G said:


> Seems my OCI is been granted on 2nd Oct
> 
> 
> Latest update :
> ...


Congratulations on getting your OCI granted. 
Thank you for starting this thread. This thread will come in handy for others(including me) who will be applying for OCIs in the future.

Good luck


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Aarti G said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just starting a separate thread where we can share our OCI timeline with each other. That will help us to understand roughly where we stand in OCI application.
> 
> ...


Hello Aarti,

Thank you for starting this thread. I just got my PR visa and have not yet moved to Oz. I would be moving to Sydney next year. If you could also provide your timelines as in the various steps and time it took for you before you got the Australian citizenship...that will really help all future applicants of Australian citizenship.

Cheers,
sydney


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

My OCI application status

Applied OCI on: 28 March 2013
Photo/Signature at Mission: 28 March 2013
Recived Acknowledgement: 2 April 2013
Registration Status at Mission: UnderProcess

Anyone who got the OCI processed recently please share your timeline.


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Applied OCI on: 28 March 2013
Photo/Signature at Mission: 28 March 2013
Recived Acknowledgement: 2 April 2013
Registration Status at Mission: Granted - 24/4/2013
Document Printing Status: PRINTED - 26/4/2013
Dispatched From MOIA: Not Dispatched
Documents Received at: Sydney Not Yet


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Applied OCI on: 28 March 2013
Photo/Signature at Mission: 28 March 2013
Recived Acknowledgement: 2 April 2013
Registration Status at Mission: Granted - 24/4/2013
Document Printing Status: PRINTED - 26/4/2013
Dispatched From MOIA: 30/4/2013
Documents Received at: Sydney - 3/4/2013


----------



## sumitt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Aarti,

On OCI online application, they ask for Passport no. Is it AUS Passport or Indian Passport.

cheers, Sumit


----------



## fedupwithOCI (Nov 21, 2013)

*Frustration with OCI dispatch*

Hi Anyone who cares to read,

I submitted OCI application for self & wife on 3 Oct 2013. Status moved to "Documents Printing Status PROCESSED ON 14-NOV-2013", but no dispatch status after that date. Info from the status tracker site:

Date Of Acknowledgment 03-OCT-2013
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY
OCI- Number ????????
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On 14-NOV-2013
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On
Document received At SYDNEY On

Is anyone on the same boat? Did anyone who submitted their application around 3/10/13 get OCI or at least dispatched status?

Thanks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Can I live India based on PR permanently??


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Is OCI a citizenship?*

Dear All,
I have an OCI
Now I have a question
When it asks if u are a citizen of another country in form 80 and other forms, should I say YES or NO?
And when it asks if u have any passport/travel document for any other country? Should I say YES or NO?
Please help


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear All,
I have an OCI
When completing form 80, it says "Do u have any passport/travel document?" and in one other question it says "Are u a citizen of any other country?" What should I answer to these 2 questions?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

sumitt said:


> Hi Aarti,
> 
> On OCI online application, they ask for Passport no. Is it AUS Passport or Indian Passport.
> 
> cheers, Sumit


anyone?

I think it would be Indian Passport No. though senior moderators might be able to answer it.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

SunFlower48 said:


> Dear All,
> I have an OCI
> When completing form 80, it says "Do u have any passport/travel document?" and in one other question it says "Are u a citizen of any other country?" What should I answer to these 2 questions?


YES to both the questions as until your Indian passport isn't cancelled you still hold that passport as well.

anyone else?


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

citylan said:


> anyone?
> 
> I think it would be Indian Passport No. though senior moderators might be able to answer it.


In the main OCI application (Part-A), it will have to be your Australian Passport number. The same passport number shall be used to track your application for OCI.


I want to bump us this thread, as surely many more compatriots would have acquired citizenship through naturalisation and then applied for OCI. If you guys can share your timelines please. Especially the ones who have received OCI recently as the OCI tracking statuses appear to be changed significantly since the time this thread was spawned.


My journey so far.


Application lodged at Melbourne VFS : 24th Feb 2014
Date Of Acknowledgment : 24-Feb-2014
Registration Status at Mission : Melbourne
Documents Printing Status : UNDER PROCESS


Cheers


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> My journey so far.
> 
> 
> Application lodged at Melbourne VFS : 24th Feb 2014
> ...


Similar story here.

Date Of Acknowledgment : 13-Feb-2014
Registration Status at Mission : Melbourne
Documents Printing Status : UNDER PROCESS

VFS said to start checking status after 3 weeks. But I hear 8 weeks is a more realistic turnaround time.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Similar story here.
> 
> Date Of Acknowledgment : 13-Feb-2014
> Registration Status at Mission : Melbourne
> ...



Thanks for sharing your timeline. I believe 8 weeks in the end to end processing time, the status shall start changing from 4th week onward.

However, this is what I drew from the information shared across various portals. No confirmation exists around it.

I feel bewildered especially as I never saw the statues others have mentioned here (like Photo Scanned....etc.)

Do we have anyone here who has had similar statuses or is this changed recently (and the two of us are the guinea pigs of this new process  ) ?

Cheers.


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline. I believe 8 weeks in the end to end processing time, the status shall start changing from 4th week onward.
> 
> However, this is what I drew from the information shared across various portals. No confirmation exists around it.
> 
> ...


No worries. I am not particularly worried about the status as I have no immediate travel plans. On the status page it says OCI will be available for delivery usually within 42 days from acknowledgment date unless there are problems. While it would be nice to get it done sooner than later, I am ok to wait.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> No worries. I am not particularly worried about the status as I have no immediate travel plans. On the status page it says OCI will be available for delivery usually within 42 days from acknowledgment date unless there are problems. While it would be nice to get it done sooner than later, I am ok to wait.


That's great, I wish I could say that!!

I had been holding off my travel plans for a while for one reason or the other :ballchain: Need to travel back home ASAP (daggers are already drawn by friends and family in India) 

Yes, I read that too and thought 42 business/working days aligns nicely with 8 weeks suggested by VFS.

I reckon your timeline might have a slight idea for me, let's hope for better! :rockon:


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> That's great, I wish I could say that!!
> 
> I had been holding off my travel plans for a while for one reason or the other :ballchain: Need to travel back home ASAP (daggers are already drawn by friends and family in India)
> 
> ...


Sure, I will keep you updated if it starts rolling beyond what I reported earlier. I'm sure you already know, but there is always the option of a tourist visa for an immediate short visit if you are not intending to work. Good luck with your travel plans.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Sure, I will keep you updated if it starts rolling beyond what I reported earlier. I'm sure you already know, but there is always the option of a tourist visa for an immediate short visit if you are not intending to work. Good luck with your travel plans.


Thanks heaps in advance for that! :rockon:

And thanks for the suggestion too. I want to visit for a rather long time (plan is to see the neighbouring countries during the vacation) and also want to escape another instance of tracking an application. [First PR, then US Visa, then Citizenship, then Passport and now OCI, I feel like half of my life has gone in tracking the applications lol ]


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> Thanks heaps in advance for that! :rockon:
> 
> And thanks for the suggestion too. I want to visit for a rather long time (plan is to see the neighbouring countries during the vacation) and also want to escape another instance of tracking an application. [First PR, then US Visa, then Citizenship, then Passport and now OCI, I feel like half of my life has gone in tracking the applications lol ]


Things have started to move now. Beyond what I mentioned before, it now reads

OCI Number: <>
Documents Printing Status : PROCESSED on 06-MAR-2014
Dispatched from MOIA : <nothing here>
Documents received at Melbourne: <nothing here too>

This is three weeks to the day since acknowledgment date.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Things have started to move now. Beyond what I mentioned before, it now reads
> 
> OCI Number: <>
> Documents Printing Status : PROCESSED on 06-MAR-2014
> ...


Sounds incredible! :whoo: Congratulations! 

Let's hope that they will ship it off soon for you!


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Things have started to move now. Beyond what I mentioned before, it now reads
> 
> OCI Number: <>
> Documents Printing Status : PROCESSED on 06-MAR-2014
> ...


Another update:

Dispatched from MOIA : 11-MAR-2014
Documents received at Melbourne: <nothing here>


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Another update:
> 
> Dispatched from MOIA : 11-MAR-2014
> Documents received at Melbourne: <nothing here>


Incredible!

I reckon the trick is not to wait and feel anxious about the processing time. The Indian Government pays special heed to such cases... :yo:


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> Incredible!
> 
> I reckon the trick is not to wait and feel anxious about the processing time. The Indian Government pays special heed to such cases... :yo:


I did submit two weeks before you though. This may just be the normal processing timeline for an OCI application here in Melbourne. So maybe yours will also be printed and sent on its way in the next couple of weeks. Good luck.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> I did submit two weeks before you though. This may just be the normal processing timeline for an OCI application here in Melbourne. So maybe yours will also be printed and sent on its way in the next couple of weeks. Good luck.


Oh yeah, of course! I was just kidding.

Though looking at the progress, it does appear to me that your case might reach the finishing line a bit earlier than 8 weeks.

For me, things had been stretched to the brim so far(citizenship ceremony took exact 6 months, passport took 2 weeks just for turnaround and now OCI might follow the same path).

Yep, coming Monday it will be 3 weeks, let's hope they will move it at least with the same speed as yourself!


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> Oh yeah, of course! I was just kidding.
> 
> Though looking at the progress, it does appear to me that your case might reach the finishing line a bit earlier than 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Update:

Documents received at Melbourne: 13-MAR-2014

My passport is now with VFS, and they have quoted another 7-8 days to receive the OCI by post. Indeed, given that it's been only four weeks since submission, the turnaround has been much faster than I expected. That said, it is not quite done yet until I get back the passport along with the OCI documents.

I sincerely hope your case is also processed as fast or faster. Though personally, if I were in your position, I would not worry much even if things don't change next week, at least not until their quoted processing time. I've also had to wait long for some bureaucratic things in the past and, most definitely, there will be some such wait in the future. Cheers and good luck!


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Update:
> 
> Documents received at Melbourne: 13-MAR-2014
> 
> ...



Incredible!! Let's hope the remaining part will be done as swiftly! :clap2:

Yeah, nothing much can be done about it other than just waiting. Let's hope for better!

thanks for sharing your timeline and congratulations once again!!


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Update:
> 
> Documents received at Melbourne: 13-MAR-2014
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, may be it was your wish that was more acceptable to the greater force. My status now reads :rockon:


File Acknowledgment Number	AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment	24-FEB-2014
Registration Status at Mission	MELBOURNE
OCI- Number	AXXXXXX
Documents Printing Status	PROCESSED	On	18-MAR-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI )	NEW DELHI	On	20-MAR-2014
Document received At	MELBOURNE On <blank>


----------



## theleftshoe (Mar 5, 2014)

AshK said:


> Thanks mate, may be it was your wish that was more acceptable to the greater force. My status now reads :rockon:
> 
> 
> File Acknowledgment Number	AUSXXXXXXXX
> ...


Glad to hear that. I have received everything back now. Cheers and good luck with your travel plans to India and surrounds.


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

theleftshoe said:


> Glad to hear that. I have received everything back now. Cheers and good luck with your travel plans to India and surrounds.


:fingerscrossed:

So you have received the aussie passport with stamped visa and OCI card in exact 7 days. That sounds encouraging!

Thanks for sharing all the info, good luck to you too!


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

File Acknowledgment Number	AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment	24-FEB-2014
Registration Status at Mission	MELBOURNE
OCI- Number	AXXXXXX
Documents Printing Status	PROCESSED	On	18-MAR-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI )	NEW DELHI	On	20-MAR-2014
Document received At	MELBOURNE On 25-MAR-2014

My passport is now with VFS. Hoping it will be back in a week's time and that this information will be useful for somebody else out there!


----------



## AshK (Mar 1, 2014)

FWIW

File Acknowledgment Number	AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment	24-FEB-2014
Registration Status at Mission	MELBOURNE
OCI- Number	AXXXXXX
Documents Printing Status	PROCESSED	On	18-MAR-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI )	NEW DELHI	On	20-MAR-2014
Document received At	MELBOURNE On 25-MAR-2014
Passport submitted at VFS Melbourne On 26-MAR-2014
Passport Received with VISA stamped On 1st-APR-2014


----------



## sraohrg (May 22, 2014)

*My OCI Application Timeline*

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 21-MAY-2014
Registration Status at Mission :
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On :
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :
Document received At MELBOURNE On :
Passport submitted at VFS Melbourne On :
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :


----------



## dnnc (Jun 17, 2014)

*Status of OCI*

Date Of Acknowledgment	29-APR-2014
Registration Status at Mission	MELBOURNE
Documents Printing Status	PROCESSED	On	13-JUN-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI )	NEW DELHI	On	17-JUN-2014
Document received At	MELBOURNE	On


----------



## Sydneysider-1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Still waiting...Melbourne seems to be quicker..

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 02-MAY-2014
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY:
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On :
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :
Document received At Sydney On :
Passport submitted at VFS Sydney On :
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :


----------



## soccer_rookie (Jun 24, 2014)

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 30-APR-2014
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY:
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On :
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :
Document received At Sydney On :
Passport submitted at VFS Sydney On :
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :

I submitted OCI application personally at VFS Sydney for my infant baby. Online Status still says "UNDER PROCESS".


----------



## soccer_rookie (Jun 24, 2014)

*updated the status*

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 30-APR-2014
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY:
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On : 24-JUN-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :
Document received At Sydney On :
Passport submitted at VFS Sydney On :
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :


----------



## soccer_rookie (Jun 24, 2014)

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 30-APR-2014
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY:
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On : 24-JUN-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On : 25-JUN-2014
Document received At Sydney On : 1-JUL-2014
Passport submitted at VFS Sydney On :3-JUL-2014
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :


----------



## Sydneysider-1 (Jun 20, 2014)

soccer_rookie said:


> File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
> Date Of Acknowledgment : 30-APR-2014
> Registration Status at Mission SYDNEY:
> OCI- Number :
> ...


Soccer_rookie, Hope you get your Oci soon.Does the website give you status and dates on the 2nd stage passport submission etc? I can't seem to see it though I submitted my passport yesterday.


----------



## Sydneysider-1 (Jun 20, 2014)

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 02-MAY-2014
Registration Status at Mission SYDNEYROCESSED
OCI- Number :AXXXXX
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On :25-June-04
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :26-June-04
Document received At Sydney On :2-Jul-04
Passport submitted at VFS Sydney On :3-Jul-04
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :8-Jul-04


----------



## MasterElaichi (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am a bit confused about the application process. When do we have to submit the Indian and Aussie passports? Do I have to hand it over when I apply for the OCI? I am planning on going in person to submit my application

Once the process is completed, do you get back the Indian Passport. I am aware that the passport will be cancelled. But do they cut the corners and hand it back?

Thanks


----------



## MeeP (Jun 23, 2014)

MasterElaichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit confused about the application process. When do we have to submit the Indian and Aussie passports? Do I have to hand it over when I apply for the OCI? I am planning on going in person to submit my application
> 
> ...


Hi MasterElaichi,

Did you submit your both passports or its copies? cpould you give summary of the application process? I am planning to apply in Melbourne.Can we take photos at VFS??

thanks in advance


----------



## MasterElaichi (Apr 16, 2014)

MeeP said:


> Hi MasterElaichi,
> 
> Did you submit your both passports or its copies? cpould you give summary of the application process? I am planning to apply in Melbourne.Can we take photos at VFS??
> 
> thanks in advance


I had to submit copies of both passports along with the original Indian passport for now; the Australian passport submission will be later. Yes you can take photos at VFS and I suggest that you do that. They are extremely pedantic about it as the dimensions of the photo is weird ( another way for them to take your money I guess)


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Guys, While renouncing citizenship, do they send back your cancelled Indian passport? 
and Do they send back the renunciation certificate in 5 days? We are thinking of applying at Melbourne their location.


----------



## cutebhau (May 24, 2012)

File Acknowledgment Number: AUSXXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment: 07-AUG-2014
Registration Status at Mission: MELBOURNE
OCI- Number: AXXXXXXX
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED: On 24-SEP-2014
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI: On 26-SEP-2014
Document received At MELBOURNE: On 01-OCT-2014
:wave:


----------



## newuseradi (Mar 29, 2015)

*adidivs*

File Acknowledgment Number AUSXXXXXXXX
Date Of Acknowledgment : 11-MAR-2015
Registration Status at Mission MELBOURNE: Under Process
OCI- Number :
Documents Printing Status PROCESSED On :
Dispatched From MOIA (OCI ) NEW DELHI On :
Document received At Melbourne On :
Passport submitted at VFS Melbourne On :
Passport Received with VISA stamped On :


----------



## feb (Nov 1, 2015)

Date of acknowledgement - 30-Sep-2015
Registration status at mission - Melbourne
Oci Number - B_______
Document Printing Status PROCESSED On 23 Oct 2015
Dispatched from MOIA (OCI) New Delhi On 26 Oct 2015
Document received at Melbourne On -- Nov 2015


----------



## feb (Nov 1, 2015)

feb said:


> Date of acknowledgement - 30-Sep-2015
> Registration status at mission - Melbourne
> Oci Number - B_______
> Document Printing Status PROCESSED On 23 Oct 2015
> ...


oci card and old cancelled indian passport received On 04 nov 2015


----------



## PriPri (Nov 6, 2015)

cutebhau said:


> File Acknowledgment Number: AUSXXXXXXXXX
> Date Of Acknowledgment: 07-AUG-2014
> Registration Status at Mission: MELBOURNE
> OCI- Number: AXXXXXXX
> ...


Hey,

Did you receive the OCI card at your home mailing address or did you have to go to the visa office to pick it up?

Cheers


----------

